# 2006 IFC 1008.1.9 and exception question (panic hardware required)



## rth (Jul 11, 2013)

Tell me if I'm screwed up here please -

Basically for Group A with occupant load 50-300 there can be no locking device on an exit door without panic/fire exit hardware. The exception reads as if the main exit only may have a specific (as they describe) locking device without panic/fire hardware only if they have the sign (as described) up.

Thanks


----------



## LGreene (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think you're screwed up...for an Assembly occupancy with an occupant load up to 300, you can have a key operated lock on the main exterior door(s) as long as you meet the criteria listed in this section:

_2. In buildings in occupancy Group A having an_

_occupant load of 300 or less, Groups B, F, M and S,_

_and in places of religious worship, the main exterior_

_door or doors are permitted to be equipped_

_with key-operated locking devices from the egress_

_side provided:_

_2.1. The locking device is readily distinguishable_

_as locked,_

_2.2. A readily visible durable sign is posted on_

_the egress side on or adjacent to the door_

_stating: THIS DOOR TO REMAIN_

_UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS_

_OCCUPIED. The sign shall be in letters 1_

_inch (25 mm) high on a contrasting background,_

_2.3. The use of the key-operated locking device_

_is revokable by the fire code official for_

_due cause._

Otherwise you need panic hardware if the occupant load is 50 or more and it's an Assembly occupancy.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 11, 2013)

Several thoughts go into this so here IMHO....

The main doors may have locks as long as signage and accessible locking hardware is provided with an indicator that the lock is in the locked position.

The problem is when a fire inspector visits the place and the door locks are locked while the building is occupied..... this may cause this exception to be revoked.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 11, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Several thoughts go into this so here IMHO....The main doors may have locks as long as signage and accessible locking hardware is provided with an indicator that the lock is in the locked position.
> 
> The problem is when a fire inspector visits the place and the door locks are locked while the building is occupied..... this may cause this exception to be revoked.


Yes, by the building official.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm with Lori, if you can meet the requirements, you do not need panic hardware.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ditto to all the above............


----------



## kasa (Aug 29, 2013)

1008.1.9 tells me to have panic or fire exit hardware only on all the egress doors of a group A, except that "main door" (1008.1.8.3.2) .  This "main door" can have a key-operated lock on the egress side.   A key-operated lock, and that's it, the rest of the rules for hardware would still apply, so that main door still needs panic hardware.  The "key-lock from egress side" tells me that ONLY the key-holder can operate that lock, and when it's unlocked (as in, when they are open for business and allowing customers in the "main door"), the door would function just like any others in a panic stuations.  Without panic hardware, I'd consider that an unlucky way to exit in an emergency... why should one door be unluckier than the rest?  Maybe I'm reading wrong what you are all saying (and I know I'm a little late in the comments.. I don't get online much) but to say, for example, that a twisting door knob would be ok for the main door in a place of Assembly, capacity like lets say 65... I disagree, I think that 'main door' could have a key-operated lock on it, but still has to be equipped with panic hardware.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

If the AHJ allows, key locking hardware meeting the requirements is allowed, and panic hardware is not required at the main door. Panic hardware would be redundant, as the requirements of the section state that the door will remain unlocked during business hours. Why would you need panic hardware if the door is unlocked?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2013)

The problem with main door is that it is not defined in the code...... a convention center with numerous egress and ingress doors has several main doors located around the circumference of the civic center. this section of the code needs to be re-visited and clarification provided for consistency throughout the I code jurisdictions....


----------



## kasa (Sep 3, 2013)

fatboy- You ask "Why would you need panic hardware if the door is unlocked? "  If there's a handle that requires twisting, would you consider that "locked"?  That's what I would consider illegal hardware, since it's not panic hardware.  I imagine a door with this key-lock-on-the-egress-side type of hardware (can I just call that a keylocked deadbolt?), and during business hours, in the cold of winter, the door keeps blowing open, so they need something that latches to keep it shut (beyond a good strong door closer).   If they have something on it latching, they need a mechanism to unlatch it, and that's where I'd say they need panic hardware to unlatch that.  I don't think it's redundant to say that main door must have panic hardware.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 3, 2013)

How they navigate weather conditions is not our concern. We are talking about key operated hardware, not a "handle",with appropriate indicators and signage, that CAN be allowed by the building official, and also can be revoked. It is in the code........


----------



## LGreene (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the intent is that when the key-operated lock is unlocked, the doors are free-swinging (push/pull).  If latching is required because of the weather, the door should have panic hardware to release the latch.


----------



## rleibowitz (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey, That was a good discussion. Thank you!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 6, 2013)

Lori has it correct and the same holds true in NFPA land too.  If the door is provided with any latch, it *shall* be PH and the AHJ can revoke.  If found in an existing assembly, business or mercantile the AHJ in most instances is the FCO.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Builder BOB! I don't believe the code states that the Ahj can revoke a lock or door set up once approved. You would need a stand alone ordinance to have that hold water.


----------



## beach (Sep 10, 2013)

> The problem with main door is that it is not defined in the code...... a convention center with numerous egress and ingress doors has several main doors located around the circumference of the civic center. this section of the code needs to be re-visited and clarification provided for consistency throughout the I code jurisdictions....


I think several doors would be allowed per Section 1008.1.8.3 #2 "......the main exterior door OR DOORS are permitted to be equipped with key-operated locking devices.......


----------



## Frank (Sep 11, 2013)

The idea is that the main entrance door will be unlocked as customers come and go and is not latched just held closed by the closer


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 11, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> I agree with Builder BOB! I don't believe the code states that the Ahj can revoke a lock or door set up once approved. You would need a stand alone ordinance to have that hold water.


The code states that the BO can revoke with just cause... the problem is that most BO won't do anything about it because the permit for construction has closed out............this now has become a property maintenance issue and most building departments do not pursue costly property maintenance issues with a ton of of legalities..... not an efficient bang for the buck so to speak...


----------

